# PERSEUS the Dogo Argentino from Southern California!!!!!!!!!



## Madakira (Feb 8, 2012)

Perseus is 2 years old and about 105 lbs. He is a big baby.


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

He sure is a lot of dog!
Dogos are a fairly rare breed, one you don't hear a lot about.
Where did you get him?
I heard someone once had to go all the way to Europe (from America) to get a Dogo.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice looking Boy, glad to hear he has a good temprament!


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

He's a good looking boy. Sweet face.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice looking Dogo! And his name is perfect for him (mythology names I always like).


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

He is so gorgeous!! It's nice to see a Dogo on the forum


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Very handsome!


----------



## Madakira (Feb 8, 2012)

Chichan said:


> He sure is a lot of dog!
> Dogos are a fairly rare breed, one you don't hear a lot about.
> Where did you get him?
> I heard someone once had to go all the way to Europe (from America) to get a Dogo.


 I got him from a breeder in San Diego. It was a long wait, but well worth it.


----------



## missPenny (Oct 2, 2012)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## Madakira (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank You!


missPenny said:


> Beautiful dog!


----------



## ricksieminski (Apr 9, 2014)

Really beautiful animal!


----------



## cadams1457 (Apr 10, 2014)

He absolutely beautiful! I love big dogs


----------



## marti1357 (Jun 8, 2013)

Great Dog! Dogos and amazing animals. I would really like one, but don't know if its not too much dog for me. 
Congratulations anyway!


----------



## ricksieminski (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow, I have to say what a great looking dog. I think they're even more beautiful than Pits. I have read a little about them, but never seen one in person. Dogos are banned in many countries. What is his temperament? Is he ok around other animals?


----------

